
Pywonderland: A Python project help you enjoy the beauty of math - neozhaoliang
https://github.com/neozhaoliang/pywonderland
======
neozhaoliang
This is an actively maintained project by me since 2015. The interesting
things are continously growing here. It shows the beauty of math by generating
appealling animations/videos/images with python, and the math stuff involved
are mostly undergraduate to graduate level -- but you don't need to understand
them, just enjoy the results!

